# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour một ngày làm nông dân . 0913881598

## hoabinhtourist.hcm

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH
MỘT NGÀY LÀM NÔNG DÂN
Thời gian : 1 ngày
Phương tiện : Đi ,về bằng xe
 
*BUỔI SÁNG : SÀI GÒN - MỸ THO  (90km)                                                                                                       (Ăn S, T)*
 Xe và HDV công ty HÒA BÌNH TOURIST  đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Mỹ Tho. Theo quốc lộ 1A, tới Mỹ Tho quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng tại *nhà hàng Trung Lương* ,  thưởng thức đặc sản Hủ Tiếu Mỹ Tho . Xe đưa đoàn đi qua vài khu phố thị, du khách tham quan một thoáng thành phố đã có thời rất phồn vinh với tên "Mỹ Tho Đại Phố". Tham quan *chùa Vĩnh Tràng* một trong những ngôi chùa với kiến trúc hết sức đặc biệt .  Tới *bến tàu du lịch 30/4* quý khách lên thuyền du ngoạn *Sông Tiền* , tham quan *cảng cá Mỹ Tho* , *làng nuôi cá bè* trên sông , ngắm nhìn *4 cù lao tứ linh “ Long , Lân , Quy , Phụng* “.
Thuyền đến *Cù Lao Thới Sơn* tham quan vườn cây ăn trái , *thưởng* *thức trái cây theo mùa , nghe đờn ca tài tử* . Trải nghiệm cảm giác ngồi trên đò chèo ( phương tiện đi lại chủ yếu của người dân vùng sông nước miền tây ) trên con rạch nhỏ với hai hàng dừa nước xanh mát. 
Tham quan cơ sở nuôi ong lấy mật *, thưởng thức tách trà mật ong thơm phức , các loại bánh mứt* . Tham quan và tìm hiểu quy trình làm kẹo dừa đặc sản Bến Tre. Đến điểm *du lịch Thới Sơn 1* quý khách tham gia *chương trình “ tát mương bắt cá*” dân dã , và tận tay chế biến những con cá mình bắt được bằng cách nướng trên ngọn lửa hồng. Thưởng thức món cá lóc nướng chui cùng ly rượu nếp đậm đà , dung cơm trưa tại nhà vườn. Quý khách nghỉ ngơi.
Buổi chiều du thuyền đưa quý khách về lại bến đò 30/4 quý khách lên ô tô khởi hành về Tp Hồ Chí Minh . Về tới Sài Gòn kết thúc chương trình , chia tay và hẹn gặp lại quý khách. *“ HOA BINH TOURIST CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH MỘT CHUYẾN ĐI VUI VẺ “*
*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI:* _ 410,000đ/khách_
_Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 25 khách_
 
*Giá tour bao gồm*
*Không bao gồm*

 Xe đời mới máy lạnh đưa đón tham quan.
 Ăn uống bao gồm: 1 bữa ăn phụ , 1 bữa ăn chính tiêu chuẩn 120,000đ/khách
 Phí tham quan theo chương trình.
 HDV vui vẻ, nhiệt tình chuyên nghiệp.
 Bảo hiểm du lịch theo quy định (mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000.000đ/vụ). 
 Nón, nước suối, khăn lạnh
 Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình: điện thoại, vui chơi giải trí ngoài chương trình.
 thuế VAT

*Trẻ Em*

 Dưới  05 tuổi miễn phí. Hai người lớn chỉ được đi kèm 1 trẻ em.
 Từ 06 – 11 tuổi mua 50% giá tour (xe một ghế ngồi, một phấn ăn, vé tham quan, ngủ chung với bố mẹ.
 Từ 12 tuổi trở lên: giá vé người lớn.          






 






*Mọi nhu cầu vui long liên hệ.*
*CÔNG TY TỔ CHỨC HỘI NGHỊ, SỰ KIỆN VÀ DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ HÒA BÌNH*
*Trụ sở chính: 42 Phan Văn Trị, Đống Đa, Hà Nội*
*VP làm việc: Số 39 Phố An trạch I, Đoàn Thị Điểm, Đống Đa, HN*
*VP đại diện Tp. Hồ Chí Minh: Số 13 Đường Cù Lao, phường 2, Quận Phú Nhuận – T.p HCM*
*T: (08)35171797 , 35171252, 35170572*
*F: (08) 35170447*
*M: 0913.881.598 Mr.Đức Thắng*
*E: Tours.hcm@hoabinhtourist.com Y:Hoabinhtourist.hcm2*
*www.hoabinhtourist.com; www.tochucsukienvietnam.com*

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

tát mương bắt cá thử tài làm nông dân của bạn.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Vui hè cùng Hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Trải nghiệm việt cùng hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Vui hè cùng hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

up cho ngày mới

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

khám phá việt cùng hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Úp cho ngày mới.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Khám phá Việt cùng Hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

du lịch việt cùng hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

khám phá nong sông nước việt cùng  hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

du xuân cùng Hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Du xuân cùng hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Du lịch tết cùng Hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

khám phá việt cùng hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Up cho ngày mới!

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Up cho ngày mới

----------

